# Tsh = 20 : (



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

Just when I thought I was cured, I went and got a routine TSH test last week and it was 20, ref. range .5 - 5.5 - a new record high for me.

Several years ago I had tons of troubles with my thyroid and it "miraculously" got better on its own with ne meds whatsoever. Back in the day, my TSH used to toggle between 4.5 and 15.

Over the last 3 years, I've been tested regularly and its always come back in the mid 4's, which is still high but I had no symptoms.

Here, now I am running around with a 20 TSH and feel my regular self, whatever that may be. I imagine with a TSH that high, I should be in an almost coma-like state but I actually feel ok.....this is puzzling....I hope to God I am not going to have to start dealing with this **** again.

Last time around I was told I had Hashi's until they tested me for Graves' and I had that too.


----------

